# Wintergreen Va.



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

never been there & haven't heard of anyone that has. so report back after your trip! 

i did read this on it's website:

"Wintergreen Resort, twice named "Best Ski Resort" by the readers of Washington Post.com, boasts the most thrilling winter playground in the Mid-Atlantic."

that's a pretty big title to claim!


here's the mountain stats:

* Resort acres: 11,000
* Mountain elevation: 3,515ft
* Slopes and trails: 26
* Slopes lighted for night skiing: 14
* Vertical drop: 1,003 ft
* Longest run: 1.4 miles
* Skiable acres: 125
* Chair lifts: 5 (2 high-speed six--person, 1 quad, 1 tripple, 1 double)
* Surface lifts: 2
* Uphill capacity: 10,200 skiers per hour
* Terrain mix: 23% beginner, 35% intermediate, 42% advanced/expert
* Snowtubing Parks: 2
* The Plunge Tubing Park: Tubers reach 25-40 mph with a 100-foot vertical drop
* Snowmaking capacity: 100%
* Terrain Parks: 2


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Seven Springs makes the same claims it just comes from a different set of readers. I've been to Springs a bunch of times but not Wintergreen so I can't really compare. But I know springs is a blast and I may go up this coming Saturday depending on what there conditions are supposed to be. I think they were open yesterday, or at least the website claimed they were going to be on saturday.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

DCP, i hear springs is open but only running with 2 or so trails.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea that was yesterday. Today the website says they are closed until saturday and they are supposed to have a few cold days up there through the week so hopefully they might have some thing fun to ride come saturday which is when the website says they are shooting to reopen. But if you are down that is the day I'm looking to try and go up. You to NRG or anyone else that might be down.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah i may be interested. depends on what they open back up with.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well yea I wouldn't go up if it wasn't worth the gas or time.
Oh by the way sorry didn't mean to jack your thread Dawn. If I had more relative info to Wintergreen I would give it to you. Sorry


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

so, your looking at saturday? how long does it take to get there from our area? like 3-4 hours right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

can't do it saturday...got my kids that night & got no monies 

hopefully this lil joblessness situation will be rectified soon.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

boooo! get a job hippy!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

2 1/2-3 depending on who is driving and what time you leave and all that. If i wanted I could probably make it in two but you might either pee your pants or shit yourself if I drive that way.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

as long as you dont care about a mess in your car i dont care how fast you drive


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Personally I don't really feel like cleaning up the fecal mattter. It might actually soak in to my seats and that would suck. Plus I gotta see who else might be goin like so if we can put more people in one vehicle it would be nice.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

well i am down but i would prefer not to drive as my car isnt exactly legal in PA these days.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Why is your car not legal and what are they gunna do to you with MD plates. They can't give you an inspection ticket in PA when the car is registered in MD


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

well thats the thing. i got my MD license but they gave me a hard time about my plates so i never got em, so i'm still running PA plates. Its a mess but i just havnt gotten around to fixing it yet cause i hate dealing with the MVA


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> well thats the thing. i got my MD license but they gave me a hard time about my plates so i never got em, so i'm still running PA plates. Its a mess but i just havnt gotten around to fixing it yet cause i hate dealing with the MVA


NICE, yea I feel that though. The MVA DMV or whatever is a big ole bitch to deal with.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah man, MVA, DMV whatever...miserable mother fuckers is what they are! it took me 2 attempts to get my license. then i went in 2 times about my plates and still didnt get em. after that i said eff it. i dont drive in PA much, when i do i'm usually in the wifes car.

so do you think you'll be going on saturday? i have my work holiday party but i'm totally willing to ditch it to ride. let me know the deal.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

As long as the conditions are shit. But yea my Co. christmas party is saturday night as well and I didn't RSVP in hopes of riding instead. Um hoping everything goes accordingly I wouldn't leave down here till like 730ish probably cuase I have a buddy who is interesed in going but he won't get off until 7 that morning. So yea where would you want to try and meet up?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

doesnt matter. how are you planning on going up, Rt. 70? i live right off of 81 by the airport and just a few minutes from 70 so i could meet you anywhere really.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea we'll go out 70 to get there. I'll have most likely have a definete answer for what is goin on by friday .


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

awesomeness. i'm trying to think where off of 70 we can meet up. the outlets maybe? meh, we'll figure it out if the plan is still on. if its a go i'll PM you my phone number and stuff sometime friday.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Shwerd sound like a plan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

hmm, i might be down! urgh, i got my kids at like 6pm though. just so their father can go to his friend's girlfriend's surprise bday party (i'm such a nice ex-wife). i reeeeally wanna go now that i have a few bucks. and the temps look good...

click me


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

the more thought i put into it i decided i shouldn't go out this weekend. as much as i'd like to spend my only money on riding, i think i should wait a week or two for the conditions to be better & for a time that i have no prior engagements calling me home. the riding will be better at night...which is when i'll have to leave to come home, so i think i'll sit this one out


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:



> the more thought i put into it i decided i shouldn't go out this weekend. as much as i'd like to spend my only money on riding, i think i should wait a week or two for the conditions to be better & for a time that i have no prior engagements calling me home. the riding will be better at night...which is when i'll have to leave to come home, so i think i'll sit this one out


 boooooooooo!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

urgh...i'm itchin' to go! where does it say how many/which trails are open???

oh, and it's only open till 5 this weekend.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

It doesn't really say what's goin to be open but if you look at the slopes stats and they're makin snow on a lot of stuff. Come on Nrg you know you wanna go just do it, Do it, Doooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

what do you think dcp? are we a go?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm trying to get a hold of the resort so I can find out what exactly is going to be open. But all I've gotten so far is automated answering and voicemails


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

aite man. keep me updated.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hey duder, just called. opening tomorrow with 4 trails, 2 lifts and some "features" whatever that generic term means.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

features = park


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

we will see. it probably mean a bump here and there, lol


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

It probably mean a couple of boxes or rails. But if you are down for goin up there for 4 trails and some features I'm game. plus there is always the fun possibillity of line ducking. if there is ungroomed awesomnes to play in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

did'ja guys go???


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yup. me, dan and his buddy andy rolled up and it was awesome. except for the speeding ticket part


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Speeding ticket?! Spit it out guys.

:grabs his popcorn and soda:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

glad to hear conditions were good...that's hopeful


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh yea 169.00 87 in a 65 turned a 2hr and 56min trip into 1hr and 50min.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Do you still have your license? Here in NY, we'd be fined like $250, and get a suspended license


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea just a fine and thats all it will be becasue it was out of state the points won't cross over my insurance won't hear about it. Just a little bit of money the only way to go.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

haha yeah. we were def cruising.

the shitty part was the cop cut us NO brake. gave dan the full 87 in a 65, then pulled over the dude in front of us. luckily he didnt hold us up too long, we still made it in record time.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice guys.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

in va they just began slapping some hardcore fines with driving offenses. in addition to the normal speeding ticket (so much $$ per mile over) you will also receive a HEFTY fine and possible jailtime if the offense is bad enough...such as doing reckless. so be careful riding through va.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> in va they just began slapping some hardcore fines with driving offenses. in addition to the normal speeding ticket (so much $$ per mile over) you will also receive a HEFTY fine and possible jailtime if the offense is bad enough...such as doing reckless. so be careful riding through va.


Yea I know. VA is the only place where points carry over from state to state and radar detectors are illegal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

VA is for lovers, or so they say. seem to be a bunch of haters if you ask me


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> VA is for lovers, or so they say. seem to be a bunch of haters if you ask me


quote of the day. awesome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi, I went there last weekend. If you can pay 150 per night you can stay at the resort. But that is not my case, I went to charlottesville and paid $70 jus 30 min away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

oooookay, but how was the riding?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> oooookay, but how was the riding?


They only have one trail open upper and lower dobie. They say it's two but for me is only one but anyway, in general the riding was pretty good not too many people so I could fall anywhere the snow was good in general but the iportant thing is that I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I rode Wintergreen last night. Still just one run open and it was a little icy but no bald spots or anything. There were 4 rails set up to the side, a couple of them were pretty fun. It could have been better, of coarse, but I'm happy any time I can get out there.


----------

